# I dont know if my tarantula is Dead!!!



## SenoritaSarah

Hello all, I am new to the tarantula ownership thing, and I noticed just now that my tarantula isnt moving and is in the upright position. No where in my book did it say anything about the behaviors attributed to molting, so I dont know if they are supposed to move or not. I was moving the cage around and then it started shaking its arm, almost like a quivering thing. I dont know what to do. She hasnt been eating at all lately and she didnt seem to be dringing any water, but I assumed that she was going to mold soon, but weeks passed by and she hadnt molted. Never did she seem less active or anything to that matter, so it didnt occur to me that anything else could be wrong. 

Sarah


----------



## shogun804

yes i edit we need a little more info.  they can molt without flipping on there back.   is it a mature male??


----------



## CIRE

SenoritaSarah said:
			
		

> Hello all, I am new to the tarantula ownership thing, and I noticed just now that my tarantula isnt moving and is in the upright position. No where in my book did it say anything about the behaviors attributed to molting, so I dont know if they are supposed to move or not. I was *moving the cage around and then it started shaking its arm, almost like a quivering thing*. I dont know what to do. She hasnt been eating at all lately and she didnt seem to be dringing any water, but I assumed that she was going to mold soon, but weeks passed by and she hadnt molted. Never did she seem less active or anything to that matter, so it didnt occur to me that anything else could be wrong.
> 
> Sarah


Maybe if you could give a little more info about what kind of tarantula it is and what other behaviours it's been displaying...and if its legs aren't curled under and if it was doing that "quivering thing" you alluded to (which was it probably kicking hairs at you, if it was its back leg "quivering" near its abdomen) then it should be fine...several weeks isn't a long time, especially if it's a large female T...


----------



## knottyduke

Yep need more input!!!

LOL

I would agree that if it was moving its more then likely alright.

But let us know more about the T.

Thanks


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Ok, its a Vesricolor, Female...Not that old, certainly not full grown and it wasnt moving in sych a way that it was angry, it was more of a slight shivering motion. It wasnt that noticable, AND it hasnt moved AT ALL sense yesterday. PLUS it is stiff as a board and when I picked it up, there was nothing. Its just crimpled up with all of its legs under itself which is the typical sign of death, its sprawled out on its tummy. I think that it got stuck in its molt. It might have been dehydrated.


----------



## brokenpole

*Not sure either*

Just thought I'd leave a quick post.  I'm sot sure whether it is just having a problem with the molt or if it has indeed died.  My wife (cricket54) and daughter (xanadu1015) are the real experts in the house.  When one of them gets a chance I'll tell them to leave a reply.  We have a versicolor and love it.

Good luck...

Jon


----------



## Vanisher

SenoritaSarah said:
			
		

> Hello all, I am new to the tarantula ownership thing, and I noticed just now that my tarantula isnt moving and is in the upright position. No where in my book did it say anything about the behaviors attributed to molting, so I dont know if they are supposed to move or not. I was moving the cage around and then it started shaking its arm, almost like a quivering thing. I dont know what to do. She hasnt been eating at all lately and she didnt seem to be dringing any water, but I assumed that she was going to mold soon, but weeks passed by and she hadnt molted. Never did she seem less active or anything to that matter, so it didnt occur to me that anything else could be wrong.
> 
> Sarah


Hi. She is moulting. Do not desterb the spider./ Johan Öistämö


----------



## 8SEXYLEGS

Fro what you described-it's legs are under it and it is not moving at all-it sounds dead. Could you maybe post a picture of it in this state?


----------



## xanadu1015

You can try keeping the enclosure moist, keep it warm and hope for the best, just in case it is in fact moulting. Sometimes T's can take a while. But if the legs are all curled up underneath it, there is a good chance of it dying or already dead. 


Laura


----------



## metzgerzoo

SenoritaSarah said:
			
		

> Ok, its a Vesricolor, Female...Not that old, certainly not full grown and it wasnt moving in sych a way that it was angry, it was more of a slight shivering motion. It wasnt that noticable, AND it hasnt moved AT ALL sense yesterday. PLUS it is stiff as a board and when I picked it up, there was nothing. Its just crimpled up with all of its legs under itself which is the typical sign of death, its sprawled out on its tummy. I think that it got stuck in its molt. It might have been dehydrated.


That sounds like a dead T.  Defiently NOT molting, not after that long and yes, Ts do move when they molt, they have to in order to get out of the old exo.  If it's stiff and all curled up under its self, I would say it's a gonner.


----------



## becca81

SenoritaSarah said:
			
		

> Ok, its a Vesricolor, Female...Not that old, certainly not full grown and it wasnt moving in sych a way that it was angry, it was more of a slight shivering motion. It wasnt that noticable, AND it hasnt moved AT ALL sense yesterday. PLUS it is stiff as a board and when I picked it up, there was nothing. Its just crimpled up with all of its legs under itself which is the typical sign of death, its sprawled out on its tummy. I think that it got stuck in its molt. It might have been dehydrated.


The abdomen will become soft in a few days if it is in fact dead and it will begin to smell.

If the legs are crimped up with no movement, I would say dead.  

Why would it have been dehydrated?  Was there access to water?


----------



## SenoritaSarah

Ok so yea...Its dead. There was access to water, but for a couple of weeks it wasnt drinking anything or eating. Its not curled up under itself, but its abdomen is really week and yesterday when I picked it up to further inspect my versi, its abdomen almost broke. The odor also isnt so great. Well I gave it a shot. I have talked to others and they said that it most likely died of a bad moult and it got stuck inside of it. Thankyou all for your help, I just wish something could have been done. Thanks again

~Sarah~


----------



## David Burns

Could have been Sudden avic death syndrome, happens sometimes. Sorry for your loss! We're all behind you. Time to get another.


----------



## 8leggedrobot

Ack!! I'm so sorry.  That's how my first rose hair, Gremlin, died years ago -- got stuck in his moult and I had no idea what to do. I was 15 at the time and had no access to the net and more information about them.


----------



## Sandra

Sorry about your loss, Sarah.


----------



## Lochala

Well, Sarah, don't let that loss stop you from Tarantula keeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw73

For consolation get another one. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## brokenpole

*Sorry*

Sorry to hear the T died.  As the others have said don't let this discourage you. My wife and daughter have had a couple do a header and land on the floor and die while they were handling them.  The lastest was the blondi I got my son-in-law for Christmas.  So they went to the Maryland show and got another one.  That's what we all do.

Is it time for a spider road trip?

Jon


----------



## jw73

Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ladabug

*my pink toe is acting weird*

hi, so i have had Gizmo for about 9 month now, he is a pink toe tarantula. Anyways, he has gone through his first molt and did pretty well, only took him 1 month. ABout mid December he bilt his shelter ( which you cannot see through) and entered his second molt. Since then - no sign of him. So today, i took a flash light and glanced in there for a second. he is curled kinda, but the thing is HE IS ALWAYS CURLED, it's like he loves being like that, so seeing him curled didnt bother me at first. That was until i signed in here and read your advice on how if it's curled it's dead. Now i'm freaking out big time. does anyone know how i can be sure? Lada


----------



## FishermanSteve

i was actually getting on to start a thread because my avic died. Its soo crazy because mine was doing the EXACT same thing. It was really depressing because she was my first T and i only had her a little while. So when youre feeling down, remember youre in good company


----------



## ChondroGirl

We are so sorry, Sarah!  That is very sad!  

When you are ready, you need to get another sweet tarantula.


----------



## Xaranx

brokenpole said:


> My wife and daughter have had a couple do a header and land on the floor and die while they were handling them.  The lastest was the blondi I got my son-in-law for Christmas.  So they went to the Maryland show and got another one.  That's what we all do.


So, you have killed 2 of your T's by handling and continue to buy more and keep doing it?

This is why so many people are against handling, it causes unnecessary risk to the tarantula and can end in death.


Sarah, sorry you lost your T.  If I may make a suggestion, get a B. smithi or g. aureostriata, they are both very docile, big, and not as difficult to care for as avacularia spp.


----------



## Truff135

(Psst...Sarah's incident happened in 2004... )
If you can get a picture somehow of your guy, that might help.  Sometimes they "curl" in weird positions.  Unless its legs are curled underneath it, it's probably fine.  Just make sure it has plenty of water.


----------



## Crazy0monkey

WOWWWWWW, i deleted all of what i wrote cuz i didint realise  this was 2004 lol... O well.. Hope you kept going on with ur collection.. Why was the thread bumped? its liek 4 years old


----------



## Mushroom Spore

I hate thread necromancy. :wall:


----------



## Profkrakatoa

Mushroom Spore said:


> I hate thread necromancy. :wall:


George Romero's Greatest Movie EVER...

Dawn of the THREAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluegootty

lol ancient history being rewrite..damn  dont u peeps read or lokk at the date ..thanx Alexis for letting us noe...(pssss incident happen in 2004...) well sarah i hope u got a new t BY NOW...try misting on the side glass or container.(2 time weekly is fine..)


----------



## kyrga

Profkrakatoa said:


> George Romero's Greatest Movie EVER...
> 
> Dawn of the THREAD!!!!!!!!


hahah awesome


----------



## teddybear52

*rose hair trantula*

my trantula is barely moving and was moving lost before it slowed down why?legs are not under it .i touched it and it moved just a little bit is it molting or whar i had this happen too 2 of them i bought and they turned up dead so what about this one? been like this for a week now but still alive has lots too drink and eat but not putting crickets in till i know what is going on.anybody tell me? i have a pic of him but cant load it on here.


----------



## Kathy

Wow, weird to read a thread and then see it is from seven years ago!  Hopefully by now she has gone to school?


----------



## Spyroo33

i have heard if a tarantula gets stuck in its molt you can surgically remove it, but its risky


----------



## Dreadlock Wolf

Spyroo33 said:


> i have heard if a tarantula gets stuck in its molt you can surgically remove it, but its risky


..............:clap:


----------



## Londoner

Dreadlock Wolf said:


> ..............:clap:


Spyroo's being serious. It is actually possible to help a stuck T out of a molt in certain circumstances. A few people have tried it with differing degrees of success.

This certainly is the thread that keeps on giving .


----------



## Kirsten

Dreadlock Wolf said:


> ..............:clap:


The Tarantula Keeper's Guide 2nd edition gives a detailed description on how to perform this should the need arise.


----------



## Najakeeper

My newly acquired tiny T.apophysis sling had a terrible (1st or 2nd?) molt. The two legs closest to the abdomen look very weird, tentacle like and completely useless. The abdomen was completely stuck. I removed the piece of excuvium covering the abdomen using a wet q tip and small pinchers. Right now the T still has no use of those two legs but is still alive after 2 days of the operation. I will try feeding on Wednesday, which should be the ultimate test. It can not walk properly due to the damaged legs but it tries and I congratulate it for this after this ordeal. I hope it survives as I love this species.


----------



## webbedone

Ya it is possible to help a T out of its molt but its very risky and you need steady hands and nervs of steel, i havent had the opportunity to do so my self (which is a good thing)  but i have seen people help their T's out of the molt and let me tell you what, a game of "Operation" has nothing on this talk about sweating bullets


----------



## Blackbeard

Robc performed the procedure on a T. Blondi and he did a stellar job at it but it still died in the end.
It has been done before and it is supposedly possible to save the T but I wouldn't want to have to pull it off myself (pun not intended har har).
Damn. :?


----------



## lance

My tarantula is also not moving. Is it dead? Here's a picture:


----------



## Shell

lance said:


> My tarantula is also not moving. Is it dead? Here's a picture:


How long has it been this way? I've had a few slings die in that position, it doesn't look good to me, but it's hard to say from just a pic. More info is always good. That substrate is waaaay too wet also.


----------



## jarmst4

That's his swimming pool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachtion

Maybe that morio killed it :/


----------



## BaddestRuffest

Id say that substrate is way to wet, surprised the sling didn't drown in it. Was that morio pre killed ?


----------



## singaporesling

Cool....an eight and a half year old thread


----------



## Shell

*Mod Note*



singaporesling said:


> Cool....an eight and a half year old thread


The thread may be old, but that is what we tell people to do....use the search function. The user who just posted a picture of their sling did just that, and found an old thread of a similar nature to ask their current question. That's part of the purpose of the search function. If we want people to search, we need to not give them a hard time when they bump old threads (when they bump them "properly" that is).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## imsykogrl

Hi guys!  My b. smithi is in bad shape (IMO) and I am worried.  It hasn't moved in over a week and is unable to hold itself up.  I have only had it for 2-3 weeks.  The store is willing to replace it but only when it starts to decay.  It doesn't smell yet but doesn't look real good either.  I flipped it on its "back" today to see if I could get a response by putting a droplet of water on it's fangs and again, got a zero response from anywhere on the body including fangs.  Has anyone else had this problem?  Please help if you can!


----------



## Curious jay

imsykogrl said:


> Hi guys!  My b. smithi is in bad shape (IMO) and I am worried.  It hasn't moved in over a week and is unable to hold itself up.  I have only had it for 2-3 weeks.  The store is willing to replace it but only when it starts to decay.  It doesn't smell yet but doesn't look real good either.  I flipped it on its "back" today to see if I could get a response by putting a droplet of water on it's fangs and again, got a zero response from anywhere on the body including fangs.  Has anyone else had this problem?  Please help if you can!


Picture would help in this situation.


----------



## fyic

Think we need a photo .....would help a lot


----------



## LordWaffle

Is it in a death curl? Generally flipping them on their back gets some response. I had an N tripepii go through some unknown trauma during shipping about a month ago that died despite my best efforts for the three days I had her. At some point about 10 hours before she died, I accidentally flipped her on her back when transferring her to an ICU, even in the state she was in (so weak she couldn't hold herself up) she started flailing her legs before I corrected her orientation.


----------



## viper69

I think it's going to die if it is not dead already


----------



## Zer0seeker

I am kind of in the same predicament with my B. Smithi. I currently cannot have my T where I live, so I have to leave it at my mother's place. She says that it hasn't moved in quite some time and has "poked" at it to see if she can get a response, but to no avail. The temperatures of the room range from 70-75 this past week cause of the cold, it has been regularly fed, and the tank has been kept relatively moist with water being put in everyday as "she" always buries the fresh water. My mother said that a new hole, has produced, which wasn't there before. The body was sitting upright with all legs curled underneath, but has since been flipped over it looks as though there is no abdomen, which I can only assume could be a good sign. I will post pictures in a following post as I have to get them off of my phone. I'm thinking it may have molted, but am still worried.


----------



## Zer0seeker

These are pictures of the topside as it was before it was turned over and the picture of the new whole that was created.


----------



## awiec

That does not look like a regularly fed tarantula, that abdomen is tiny and brachys do not like being moist, you just fill up a water bowl and refill it as needed. I would say that looks pretty dead to me, you'll know for sure if she starts to smell. The only spider of mine that ever looked like that was a dead one, all of my healthy molting spiders are not curled up like that when they are about to molt.


----------



## shawno821

This thread was started 11 years ago... It's ok to start new threads. That being said,that T had to have not been fed right for a long time to end up looking like that,unless it died of old age,and that doesn't look to be the case here.


----------



## miss moxie

That doesn't look like an exuvium to me.


----------



## Graeboe

miss moxie said:


> That doesn't look like an exuvium to me.


Any possibility of a parasite that came out then dug the hole?


----------



## edgeofthefreak

shawno821 said:


> This thread was started 11 years ago... It's ok to start new threads.


According to _*post #40*_ in this very thread, it's also okay to use the Search Function, and add questions/knowledge to a similar topic. Kind of a one-stop-shopping for IDing possible dead spiders, no?


----------



## King Sparta

That is a case of starvation. The abdomen is TINY.
Possibility of parasite?
     -King Sparta

---------- Post added 03-16-2015 at 12:11 AM ----------

How often did you feed your T?


----------



## AphonopelmaTX

There is nothing in those pictures of a dead B. smithi to indicate a cause of death.  To suggest one is just plain ignorance of the decomposition process of an arthropod.  The abdomen of every tarantula no matter how well fed will eventually shrink and constrict as shown in the above pictures due to the decomposition of the internal organs dehydration of the tissue.. The internal organs are the first to decompose and because the abdomen does not have the hard exocuticle layer as the rest of the body, it shrinks as the organs break down and the moisture evaporates. In my opionion, that spider has been dead for days if not weeks when that picture was taken.

I also have to mention that not every dead tarantula will start to smell when decomposition progresses. Only the largest ones will smell and it smells like a dead mouse.

Also, Brachypelma species will not kill over if there is some water in the substrate. Prolonged exposure to high humidty may cause discomfort and cause a lot of activity as they attempt to find better living conditions, but the added moisture won't kill them.


----------



## Graeboe

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Also, Brachypelma species will not kill over if there is some water in the substrate. Prolonged exposure to high humidty may cause discomfort and cause a lot of activity as they attempt to find better living conditions, but the added moisture won't kill them.


Idk why but the wicked witch from the wizard of oz just popped into my head and then the picture of a smithi in a pool of water hissing "I'm melting, I'm melting, oh what a world....."


----------



## awiec

AphonopelmaTX said:


> There is nothing in those pictures of a dead B. smithi to indicate a cause of death.  To suggest one is just plain ignorance of the decomposition process of an arthropod.  The abdomen of every tarantula no matter how well fed will eventually shrink and constrict as shown in the above pictures due to the decomposition of the internal organs dehydration of the tissue.. The internal organs are the first to decompose and because the abdomen does not have the hard exocuticle layer as the rest of the body, it shrinks as the organs break down and the moisture evaporates. In my opionion, that spider has been dead for days if not weeks when that picture was taken.
> 
> I also have to mention that not every dead tarantula will start to smell when decomposition progresses. Only the largest ones will smell and it smells like a dead mouse.
> 
> Also, Brachypelma species will not kill over if there is some water in the substrate. Prolonged exposure to high humidty may cause discomfort and cause a lot of activity as they attempt to find better living conditions, but the added moisture won't kill them.


Never said water would kill them, just included it so they would know in the future. We can only go off the info they provide but when they said "my mom takes care of it" an alarm goes in my head. What killed the spider I don't know but any future spiders need to be purchased once they can have pets living with them.


----------



## Zer0seeker

I appreciate the info. I've had her a little over two years now, and recently moved about 6 months ago. I purchased her when I was living somewhere I could have it. I just ended up moving and could no longer have her with me. I have been trying to find a new place so I could move her with me. Believe me, I wouldn't have bought her if I knew I couldn't have . Again, I appreciate the info. Sucks though.


----------



## Paul Bisacca

jw73 said:


> Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...Don't handle...


Is there a point here?

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## DaveM

@Paul Bisacca : This thread is 15 years 5 months old.



Paul Bisacca said:


> Is there a point here?


So, no. There _was_ a point here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Asgiliath

David Burns said:


> Could have been Sudden avic death syndrome, happens sometimes. Sorry for your loss! We're all behind you. Time to get another.


Living things do sometimes die suddenly and without an apparent explanation but I think "SADS" is a cop out for a trend in deaths resulting from poor Avic husbandry. 

I'm thinking OP should make sure they have all of their stuff right before getting another.


----------



## Asgiliath

Asgiliath said:


> Living things do sometimes die suddenly and without an apparent explanation but I think "SADS" is a cop out for a trend in deaths resulting from poor Avic husbandry.
> 
> I'm thinking OP should make sure they have all of their stuff right before getting another.


Oop 1,000 yr old thread!!! Stop reviving these and confusing my stupid ass.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------

